# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Paradise 2021

## BikerMike

Good morning all, I hope everyone is as well as can be during these trying times. 

I hear from friends that its real slow on the beach road these days, not much going on there! Its the same here, everyone trying to stay home and stay safe. 

My tickets are reserved and I am planning to arrive Feb 2nd.2021 if it`s meant to be I will be there  :Smile: , if not well soon come  :Smile: 

Bless

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:   aka BikerMike

----------


## Rob

> Good morning all, I hope everyone is as well as can be during these trying times. 
> 
> I hear from friends that its real slow on the beach road these days, not much going on there! Its the same here, everyone trying to stay home and stay safe. 
> 
> My tickets are reserved and I am planning to arrive Feb 2nd.2021 if it`s meant to be I will be there , if not well soon come 
> 
> Bless
> 
> semi(and crew)    aka BikerMike



It is definitely slower all over town. We feature it daily on our Negril Today pages. Not so much "staying home and staying safe" as literally nothing to do. Covid is a scare, but people are much more worried here in Negril about not being employed.

Only a few places open, a handful of hotels, small shops, the occasional restaurant but no bars. 

We are going to feature some pics taken yesterday near the Corner Bar showing the roads right where the West End starts.

Please check the Negril Today daily pages for more updates!

----------


## BikerMike

Its still a long way off but as they say, Soon come  :Smile: 

Lets all enjoy our time here, life is short.

Bless Semi (and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Good morning everyone. I and I are well here in Michigan. Life is good but still thinking of my many friends in Negril, I pray your all in good health. The life we all knew is changing so stay safe.

Our plans are the same, 30 wonderful nights in Negril, soon come. Anyone else going in 2021 let me know  :Smile: 

Bless

semi (and crew)   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Have a Great week everyone

----------


## Jer-i

Booked for mid January!!!

----------


## Rumlover

Going for US Thanksgiving and staying into December. Then back again for February!! If protocols allow we plan to spend the first week of February touring the island.

----------


## ukran1ans

I'll see ya there in Feb !

----------


## BikerMike

Ya Mon Feb. soon come.

----------


## BikerMike

I hope everyone reading this is healthy and happy. Life is slowly moving forward here in Michigan, riding the Harley helps, I hope you have something to take your mind off this crazy stuff going around us and remember, Soon Come Jamaica.

Bless

semi (and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Still planning on Feb 2021. If I and I can get in, spend our time in Paradise and return home as healthy as when we arrived then everyting be Irie.!

Health and Happiness you you all .

semi ( and crew )   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Smokehouse, I hope you and yours are well, Thinking of you both

----------


## BikerMike

220 daze  :Smile:

----------


## gibby701

Hoping to return for our 4th Visit...wife and I booked Jan. 6 - 17 at Tensing Pen....fingers crossed!

----------


## captaind

2021 heck 2020!

Cap

----------


## BikerMike

Captaind your soooooo right 2021 soon come .

BikerMike

----------


## BikerMike

198

----------


## BikerMike

Greetings everyone, I hope your all well and still excited of returning to Jamaica. 

I and I are counting the days till our return.

One Love

semi (and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

I have to say I am not so sure we will make it, with the way things are here in the USA, I and I stay close to home but will we be able to travel any time soon ?

Prayers going out for our cook at our home in Jamaica, Miss Sonya we love you and pray for your return to health, Jah Bless.

Giving Thanks for all we have, sending love to all of our friends in Negril and Canada and here in the US.

Respect

semi (and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

162 sleeps, soon come.

Bless.

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Celinda

> 2021 heck 2020!
> 
> Cap


I'm with you Dave 2020 November here we come!

----------


## kwhizz

Dec and Feb here !!!!!!

----------


## BikerMike

yes

----------


## BikerMike

Greetings from sunny Michigan, I hope all the bad weather is missing my home away from home and all my friends and family are safe in Negril and all of Jamaica. I and I are ready to return, passage booked, a safe place to stay, money saved to spend, yes life is good here  :Smile:  

We hope everyone is safe and still going to go back to the island we love so much, Jamaica  :Smile:  The virus, will I hope anyway not stop us or our friends from returning to Paradise.

151 daze, till we reach  :Smile: 

Respect.

semi(and crew)  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Hey Smokehouse,  your getting old buddy be careful at home so you will be able to join us in Paradise,

soon come 

semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

aka BikerMike  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Hey Smokehouse 135 daze, soon come

----------


## BikerMike

We have been keeping in touch with the JTA and they still haven't Certified many if any stand alone resorts or Guest house`s on the Gardenside of NMB. They need to be checked and Certified so the people that stay with them can make plans  :Frown:  seems the AI`s get it first  :Frown: , is it the Big places get first  Certification's ? Come on, all of Jamaica is hurting, open more places up !

Soon come (WE Hope) semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 
BikerMike

----------


## Bnewb

> We have been keeping in touch with the JTA and they still haven't Certified many if any stand alone resorts or Guest house`s on the Gardenside of NMB. They need to be checked and Certified so the people that stay with them can make plans  seems the AI`s get it first , is it the Big places get first  Certification's ? Come on, all of Jamaica is hurting, open more places up !
> BikerMike


Hey Mike...
Some of the properties are certified on the garden side of Norman Manley Blvd. 
Those that are not certified as yet, have not made the necessary improvements and have not requested certification.
The property requests TDPCO (Tourism Product Development Company) to come in and confirm they've met the standards of Covid compliance...once that is done the property receives a certificate that allows them to operate their business.
It is not a random or big property first procedure.

----------


## Celinda

> 2021 heck 2020!
> 
> Cap


Yes Cap we will see Linston in 36 days!

----------


## Bella Bea

I have rebooked for Jan 2 until Jan 11th. We will see if this one pens out!

----------


## BikerMike

Thanks again Rob, I have contacted our home away from home.

----------


## BikerMike

Yes we are still planning to return in Feb 2021. Smokehouse I do hope you and yours are able to join us  :Smile: 

Respect 

BikerMike

----------


## BikerMike

Under 100,  96 day`s in the shade soon come.

Bless

BikerMike

----------


## irie always

81 days until we arrive.
Air Transat just cancelled our Jan 14th flights from Montreal - they don't plan any flights now until February. 
Have now re-booked with Air Canada Jan 18th - fingers crossed!

----------


## deanna

Fingers crossed for May!

----------


## BikerMike

I hope we all can visit when we can  :Smile: 

Bless

BikerMike  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

87 and a wake up here, just saying  :Smile: . Say hello for me if you make it to the Coffee Shop  :Smile: 

Respect.

Bikermike

----------


## BikerMike

Still counting the daze  :Smile:  If 46 close`s the country down ill miss my trip, if not soon come  :Smile: 

Bless

BikerMike

----------


## BikerMike

Good marning everyone, I and I soon come !

61 and a wake up.

Respect.

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 



 Rock House Friend. 

aka BikerMike

----------


## SLP

I am planning to go but later this year.  March 2nd  to April 30th.  First time I have stayed this long and looking forward to it.

----------


## BikerMike

Have fun but know it gets warm in April, I and I were married on the beach April 23rd and it was Hot Hot Hot  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Its with a sad heart I have to tell you we will not be going to Paradise in 2021. I just don't want to take the chance of becoming ill while in Jamaica. With Jah`s blessing we will return in 2022.

BikerMike

----------


## conway scott

I feel exactly like you do. I worry about getting sick on the island and not having access to health care.  The risk of getting to the airport and just being in crowds at the airport  is too dangerous.  I have already lost two trips to Jamaica and my March trip is in great jeopardy. Unless I have been vaccinated I will stay at home and wait for better times.  No one wants to be another statistic, take this disease seriously, please.........

----------


## airswift

> Its with a sad heart I have to tell you we will not be going to Paradise in 2021. I just don't want to take the chance of becoming ill while in Jamaica. With Jah`s blessing we will return in 2022.
> 
> BikerMike


It's a difficult decision but the right one if you don't feel good about going. Travelling anywhere during Covid is dangerous.

----------

